# Paul's Fishing Kites Flounder light



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

I finally got my new gigging light in from Paul's Fishing Kites. I bought the one with three lights and I am really impressed with how bright they are. I have tried it out in the bay and man it works good. Just an FYI if you are considering getting this light, the three lights aren't any brighter than the one light because the three lights are concentrated on the same spot. The good thing about having three is that I plan to only use one at a time and change out if the battery goes dead.:thumbup:


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Got Pic's?


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll put some up tonight.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

are they submersable?


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

The lights are totally submersible. I guess now that i see the pics, the three are way brighter than the one but the beam is still concentrated on one spot. The one light is plenty bright for clear water. I guess the three would be good for the muddy water in Mobile Bay. You can check them out at this link:
http://http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/flounder_fishing/flounder_lights.html#threeflounderlights


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

I make my own LED lights, I will take a pic and post it up. It's really not very hard to make them and it only cost around $60 or so and that's including a $20 UPS battery.


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

I made my own submersible light too, but it runs on 12V. I wanted something that i could wade with without having to lug around a large battery. I know there are cheaper options if you make your own but I've never been very good at finding things on the internet.


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

LED is where its at. I use a UPS battery which is very small ~8X2 and fits in a fanny pack.


----------

